# Check this out!!! First buck



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Unfortunately the ODNR did not want to set me up this year as a check in station since they're doing away with them after this year. I had an OGF'er stop in this morning wanting to know if I check in deer. He said his daughter shot her first deer, a button buck, this morning and wanted to check it in.Please correct me if I'm wrong dad, her name is Chelsea. I just had to share this with everyone............Mark


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

Very cool, tell her congrats for me!


----------



## BassSlayerChris (Aug 9, 2010)

Very exciting. I remember my first deer couple years back. I was shaking sooooo bad ha! Tell her congrats for me.


----------



## pj4wd (Dec 9, 2009)

Good for her..She looks like a Happy hunter.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

She's a happy hunter!


----------



## GotSpaceOnMyWall4U (Oct 6, 2010)

It doesn't get any better than that smile........on DADS FACE too. Congrats to both of you!!!!


----------



## foundationfisher (May 12, 2008)

that smile says it all!


----------



## armyMOSfishin (Mar 19, 2009)

Congrats to both of you! Memories neither of you will forget.


----------

